# Film scoring students from Berklee Valencia searching for composers who would like to talk to us



## Anze Rozman (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello all, 

Just a short introduction. I am currently doing my master's in Scoring for film, tv & video games at Berklee college of music in Valencia, Spain. I have 34 (quite a large number) of wonderful classmates from 19 countries (5 continents). It has been a great experience so far. 

I am starting an event called "Skyping with composers". The plan is to talk to 1 working composers/orchestrator/copyist in the film industry per week. The skype session would last no more then 1h and the composer we would talk to, could choose the theme of the session. So if you are an "orchestra" guy (or gal), you could talk about orchestration, if you are a mockup guy/gal, talk about that, if you would just like to talk about beer and food you like, thats fine as well We would just like to meet some great people/composers, have some relaxed conversations and get some more knowledge on specific subjects. 

The time and date would be set according to the composers schedule, but evening time (GTM + 1), would be best for us. 

So anyone interested to talk to us, please reply to this post. The only "rule" is that you are making your living as a composer (orchestrator, arranger, copyist, sample developer) in the film/video game industry. 

*To make things more clear: 
*
-The session will take no more then 1h 
-The time and date of the session are chosen by the composer (evening hours GTM + 1 are best for us tho) 
-The composer choses the topic of the session 
-The session consists of 45min of talking about a subject of the composers choice, 15min for QA (pre-prepared questions from the students) 
-It is only your free will, willingness, humbleness to talk to us We can "offer" our gratitude and appreciation for your time in return 

So if anyone is interested to talking with us please reply or write to [email protected]. We will be very happy to talk to you guys. The school year is till 26.7.2014, so there is plenty of time. 

WE CAN'T WAIT TO MEET YOU! 

Thank you and best wishes from sunny Valencia. 

Anže Rozman


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 26, 2013)

Buy me a round trip plane ticket, book me a hotel, and I am there


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 26, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun 27 Oct said:


> Buy me a round trip plane ticket, book me a hotel, and I am there



All that just to access Skype? :wink: 



Anze Rozman said:


> I am starting an event called "Skyping with composers".


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't blame me for trying: )


----------



## Anze Rozman (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Film scoring students at Berklee Valencia searching for composers who would like to speak with us*

Haha!  

Yes its all over Skype. So would you be willing to talk to us? We can only send you a interwebz beer o-[][]-o But we do have a no-alchohol on campus policy, so we here will be drinking coke and fanta  

Best 

Anže


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Film scoring students at Berklee Valencia searching for composers who would like to speak with us*



Anze Rozman @ Sat Oct 26 said:


> Haha!
> We can only send you a interwebz beer o-[][]-o



Ha! Did Jay ask for beer? :roll: I don' think so. 

You don't want to get slapped with a fish do you? Jay only accepts the finest cognacs and wines. o/~


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Film scoring students at Berklee Valencia searching for composers who would like to speak with us*



Anze Rozman @ Sat Oct 26 said:


> Haha!
> 
> Yes its all over Skype. So would you be willing to talk to us? We can only send you a interwebz beer o-[][]-o But we do have a no-alchohol on campus policy, so we here will be drinking coke and fanta
> 
> ...



Sure. But I don;t drink beer, so wine or single malt scotch for me.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 26, 2013)

See, what did I say? Right on cue!


----------



## Anze Rozman (Oct 26, 2013)

We can try to arrange that 

So is anyone on board?

Best

Anže


----------



## syashdown (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Anze, I sent a response to your email. 

S


----------



## Anze Rozman (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you! So for 4 composers have kindly written me back!

I am very excited to start this event!

Best
Anže


----------



## Markus S (Oct 27, 2013)

Always happy to talk to people - I'm from the game business (not film) - if that interests you we can work out a meeting (no need for beer or plane ticket  ).


----------



## TimJohnson (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Film scoring students at Berklee Valencia searching for composers who would like to speak with us*



Anze Rozman @ Sat Oct 26 said:


> But we do have a no-alchohol on campus policy, so we here will be drinking coke and fanta



What the hell kinda University is that!!!???


----------



## Anze Rozman (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Markus! 

Of course! We would love to talk to someone from the Videogame industry as well. Some of my classmates are especially interested more in videogame scoring then film scoring.

Please write me at [email protected]

Thanks

Anže


----------



## Anze Rozman (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey, 

would anyone els be interested in participating?

Thanks

Anže


----------



## Anze Rozman (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just a little follow up on the event!

So far we had 3 skype sessions. So far we have talked to Daniel James, Sam Estes, Michael Patti and Tyler Bates. 

All of the sessions were very relaxed yet informative and inspirational for us!

If anyone els is interested in talking to us, let me know! 

Thanks

Anže


----------

